# Melatonin



## lemon_ (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been suffering from insomnia lately so I decided to buy some melatonin because I heard it's harmless.
I got 5mg pills, I took one and went to bed but nothing happened, then I took 2 pills (10 mg) the day after, I fell asleep within 30 mins but I woke up at 4 am and was unable to sleep again.
Anyone uses it?


----------



## GMO (Aug 21, 2011)

lemon_ said:


> I have been suffering from insomnia lately so I decided to buy some melatonin because I heard it's harmless.
> I got 5mg pills, I took one and went to bed but nothing happened, then I took 2 pills (10 mg) the day after, I fell asleep within 30 mins but I woke up at 4 am and was unable to sleep again.
> Anyone uses it?




Melatonin will help with DSO (Delayed Sleep Onset), meaning that it can help you fall asleep.  Unfortunately, the effect wears off within a few hours, so if awakened, you may have trouble falling back to sleep.  You may want to discuss this issue with your doctor, as there are plenty of medications that are safe and will help you with insomnia.


----------



## lemon_ (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm I see, thanks


----------



## FitnessFreek (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to take it on days when I took my stimulant based pre WO and it helped me a lot actually. Now that I ran out, I have a hard time falling asleep on workout days...


----------



## troubador (Aug 21, 2011)

Try zinc and magnesium a couple hours before you go to bed.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2011)

I use 10mg melatonin daily. I think you can get time-release melatonin - I wonder if this might help? 


troubador said:


> Try zinc and magnesium a couple hours before you go to bed.



Also as mentioned, investigate zinc and magnesium (I prefer these as citrate, in capsules rather than tablets); you can try an Epsom bath (several cups of salt will be required) to get some magnesium transdermally; very relaxing at bedtime. 

Another thing I'll mention is that light bleaches out melatonin - endogenous or supplemental - so when you take it, let it take you by staying in a very dark room while it kicks in. Even a night-light can be too much. You need DARK, so turn off all the lights and listen to music if you like, but no reading or tv. You might find it kicks in a little faster if you tuck it between your gum and your cheek, or if you chew it up and keep it in your mouth for a few minutes before you swallow it. You can also try keeping one beside the bed so when you wake up, you can chew it and let it take you back to sleep. 

Plus there's always the trusty late-night orgasm. 

I rub on my progesterone cream at bedtime; this tends to help promote sleep but I can appreciate a man not wanting as much progesterone as a woman. Men DO need some progesterone though - look up "contrarian endocrinology" and you'll see a google hit called something like "progesterone for men".


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ Built.. again offering the thorough &  multi-dimensional (-orgasmic) solutions!


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm all about orgasmic solutions.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I tried up to 30 mg no joke, but couldn't sleep. I still have trouble staying asleep and even fallin alseep. I trade my workout supps to find a sleep supp that actually helps knock me the heck out.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've always been a night owl, which screws me over big time if I need to be functional early in the morning (e.g. 5 am cardio at a place 45 min away from my house, and still make it to work by 8 am). Melatonin more than 1500 mg tends to put me to sleep, but I wake up after a couple hrs w/ some VERY weird dreams. And then I know people who can pound a bottle of the stuff and have no effects at all. 

Another thing that works well for me a simple 1 aspirin to settle my brain down before I go to sleep, and then I can drop off for a decent night's sleep. 

But then again, I know many people who need weed, ambien, etc. to fall asleep.


----------



## troubador (Aug 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Also as mentioned, investigate zinc and magnesium (I prefer these as citrate, in capsules rather than tablets)...
> 
> You might find it(melatonin) kicks in a little faster if you tuck it between your gum and your cheek, or if you chew it up and keep it in your mouth for a few minutes before you swallow it.



I have it in citrate form also. The zinc tabs start to dissolve really fast which can be hard to swallow. I take zinc in a capsule and magnesium from a drink mix called 'Natural Calm'.

Also, they make sublingual melatonin which works better for me. Regular melatonin did nothing.


----------



## CHTOBECOYO (Aug 21, 2011)

...you guys might want to check out KAVA *ROOT *extract.....  works well , for me.


----------



## lemon_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, didn't know about the light thing, I have the bad habit to watch TV, read, surf web before going to bed. I'll try that.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 22, 2011)

Built said:


> I use 10mg melatonin daily. I think you can get time-release melatonin - I wonder if this might help?
> 
> 
> Also as mentioned, investigate zinc and magnesium (I prefer these as citrate, in capsules rather than tablets); you can try an Epsom bath (several cups of salt will be required) to get some magnesium transdermally; very relaxing at bedtime.
> ...


 

WOW! 10mg?  5mg puts me out like a light.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 22, 2011)

CT said:


> WOW! 10mg? 5mg puts me out like a light.


 
I use 3mgs usually and fall asleep quickly.  Some nights I will smoke a small amount of Pot.  This works very well usually too but sometimes it makes me hungry and I end up eating instead of sleeping.  I rarely smoke so when I do it usually puts me out if it is late at night.  Melantonin is safer for those who get tested for work but doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Built (Aug 22, 2011)

CT, I take melatonin as an antioxidant. I sleep well without it.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 22, 2011)

I read a study somewhere stating that Melatonin can help boost natural GH levels.. Ill have to look around and see if I saved it. Interesting read tho..

Sometimes I feel that melatonin gives me some crazy dreams! maybe just a coincidence tho!


----------



## caaraa (Aug 22, 2011)

Try zinc and magnesium a couple hours before you go to bed.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 23, 2011)

I would stack the melatonin and ZMA, works for me. I would also wait until the ZMA goes on sale. Bodybuilding.com frequently runs 2 for 1 on ZMA.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

The above suggestions are great. Not too long ago I picked up a bottle of the AI 3Z product which has some of the ingredients you guys mentioned. Both myself and my girlfriend have been using it every few nights if we are getting to bed late since it makes us both sleep really well and I wake up feeling like I got a lot more sleep than I did. It also keeps you asleep pretty well, I haven't woken up once on it. For GH boosting I add in GHenerate by LG which gives me some crazy dreams and the two of them combined are pretty sick but too much of it and you want to sleep all day haha


----------

